# Volunteering Opportunities in LA County?



## Leirsyn (Mar 16, 2012)

I passed the NREMT just a few months back, and now I have time to provide my service to the county. Besides Bob Sherman (which never replied back to me), what other organizations in LA County are there where I can volunteer my time as an EMT. If that does not work, I would like to work as well even though I got this certification to volunteer in the first place.


----------



## exodus (Mar 16, 2012)

Leirsyn said:


> I passed the NREMT just a few months back, and now I have time to provide my service to the county. Besides Bob Sherman (which never replied back to me), what other organizations in LA County are there where I can volunteer my time as an EMT. If that does not work, I would like to work as well even though I got this certification to volunteer in the first place.



No reason to volunteer in LaCo.


----------



## Gordoemt (Mar 18, 2012)

The bob sherman foundation
Pasadena fire department ems reserve program


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 18, 2012)

If you can't get on as a volly in EMS try volunteering at a hospital as just a regular volunteer. After you've proven yourself to be reliable they may let you help out in ER. Generally county hospitals are more likely to let volunteers do the interesting stuff.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Mar 19, 2012)

exodus said:


> No reason to volunteer in LaCo.



Why no reason? I know its not due to the large number of paid positions.What if someone has a job that pays three or four times what entry level basics are making in LA CO but would like to give some of thier free time.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Mar 19, 2012)

Leirsyn said:


> I passed the NREMT just a few months back, and now I have time to provide my service to the county. Besides Bob Sherman (which never replied back to me), what other organizations in LA County are there where I can volunteer my time as an EMT. If that does not work, I would like to work as well even though I got this certification to volunteer in the first place.



 Volunteer positions as you have found out are not easy to come by especially in the larger metro areas. Some of the hospitals offer positions but trust me you will be very limited in your scope of practice. Are you physically able and willing to go the fire route if so there are many agencies that offer volunteer,reserve and paid call poitions in the So Cal area. Remember the majority of call volume with any department is going to be medical related so you would get to use your basic EMT skills. You may have to travel but thats part of the commitment if you want to play the game. If your talking about a few times a month a commute should be the least of your worries. Start with LA County Fire then there is San Bernardino County,Riverside County and Orange Co. OCFA used to have a great reserve program that was very popular and many of their reserves ended up getting piked up by OCFA or other So Cal departments.

 EMT's are a dime a dozen in most every part of the country and as the schools continue to drop more into the pool the saturation is only going to get worse. There is no serious money in pre hospital work unless you go fire or land one of the very few high paying jobs you hear talked about from time to time on this site. For the record serious money especially in So Cal is 80K and up. Of course some basic will pop up and make the claim of having a high paying job and thats great but its sure not the norm. Same story for medics unless you end up with one of those rare high paying positions you will struggle to make good money.

  Honestly if you want to make a family wage stay away from field EMS at least as a paid job. Looking back over twenty years my advice to you or any one thinking about trying to make a good living would be to go RN at a minimum but PA is even better.


----------



## Leirsyn (Mar 19, 2012)

I am just a university student, and I do not plan to see this as a career. I do this because I want to make a difference and hoping to continue to do so until I die.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Mar 19, 2012)

Leirsyn said:


> I am just a university student, and I do not plan to see this as a career. I do this because I want to make a difference and hoping to continue to do so until I die.



 Excellent then check out some of the places I mentioned your sure to find something just be patient. My thoughts on the career aspect including income potential were not just for you but for others who may be following along. Good luck!


----------

